# Tips on giving a blowjob to an uncircumcised penis...



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Any and all are greatly appreciated!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

It's no different than circumcised...when the penis is erect, the foreskin isn't going to get in the way, as there is no way it can extend up over the head.
Highly recommend the penis is clean, as with foreskin, comes extra areas for things to collect throughout the day.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Having never been with a circumcised one, it never even crossed my mind there would be any difference :scratchhead: Insert penis in mouth, cover teeth, and have at er.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm actually thinking that the uncircumcised penis head would be a bit more sensitive than circumcised, as the foreskin normally covers the head throughout the day, unless it becomes erect. The head is not being exposed by touch or rubbed directly inside the underpants during any sort of movement. I would think an exposed head all day would be slightly less sensitive than otherwise.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

chew the foreskin off


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

just a bit more to play with, not really much difference


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Draw us a picture Dolly dear.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> Draw us a picture Dolly dear.


Ano needs a new avatar.


----------

